# Ideas for goat toys and playthings



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Please share your ideas for goat toys and other things they like to play with.

Thanks!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Old electric spools, fallen trees. Anything to jump on


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Little Tikes. Step 2 kids cubes and picnic tables.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Well, there's an eclectic selection! Ok, thanks! I'll start looking for some stuff.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look for friends and neighbors who want to get rid of their kid things that their children outgrew. I got all my Little Tikes and Step 2 stuff from my sisters when their kids outgrew it. Didn't cost me anything.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's two favorite toys:

Walmart fishpond that cracked...doesn't hold water anymore, but it holds goaties just fine!!








They love bouncing on the plastic barrels:








But, of course, the most fun to be had is by turning over the wheelbarrow and interrupting whatever mom is trying to do!!


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

CritterCarnival said:


> Here's two favorite toys:
> 
> Walmart fishpond that cracked...doesn't hold water anymore, but it holds goaties just fine!!
> View attachment 95485
> ...


YUP! How do you get a goat to do something or go somewhere? Let it know you don't want it to do it or go there!:laugh:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

F-A-R-MdotUS said:


> YUP! How do you get a goat to do something or go somewhere? Let it know you don't want it to do it or go there!:laugh:


Absolutely true!!! Silly beasts are very contrary!! :GAAH:, , :doh:, :roll:, :sigh: ........

Oh well, gotta love them anyway 

More toy suggestions; platforms to lay on, ramps to climb, tires, wire spools from the electric company...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

One of my favorites videos of goats enjoying toys 





__________________


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to see what my babies would do inside one of those inflatable jumping things the kids go inside and jump around like little flying squirrels , lol..

Or , those bins with all the little plastic balls inside them , lol..
Now that would be priceless , :ROFL:

Maybe i'll take them to McDonalds , they let anyone in there :think:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My goats two favorite toys: picnic tables and big yoga balls. Pretty much anything they can climb up, jump off or push around will do


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My LaMancha kids have alot of fun nosing around a smallish rubber ball. They also had a sawed off tree stump to jump on, but they seem to like it better knocked over on its side. Apparently it is oodles of fun to balance on as it rolls around the pen!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

We have cinder blocks and timbers for them to play on. They like it and it's pretty cheap to get the stuff from Lowes.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Mine aren't exactly 'agile,' but they love stumps 

Also, nest boxes are lots of fun. My goats like to stand on the big ones, and the babies snuggle inside of them.


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Mine never lack for toys or adventure (I live on a tropical island with great landscapes to hike with them regularly!) but the most amusing is watching them play with my "unconventional livestock guardian dog" who is obsessed with her chuck-it wheel! I throw the wheel... The "dogue" goes chasing it and all the goats go running after her to try to get it first (they never do, but they run and buck and run sideways and do odd cartwheely things trying to keep up with her and head bump her when she gets it first.) it's actually pretty delightful and entertaining...

My alpine doe also has taken a romantic interest in the Doberman puppy... Which thoroughly confused ALL of us. But it doesn't matter to the Alpine doe one bit!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a few different things, a little slide, an exercise ball, a little trampoline. The favorites (for little ones anyway), are always the classic two straw bales with a piece of plywood between them. They just love to bounce on that piece of wood (to hear they're hooves make noise is my reasoning lol).

Right now we recently put in a large drainage pipe in their pasture, that made some deep ditches and a hill. The babies love to play "racetrack" on this.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I have some of the things mentioned above, but I also have an overturned canoe ( I cut some of the supports out for safety) which my goats LOVE! I have to block it up because it tips back and forth and I am afraid someone is going to get squashed. They play king of the mountain and use it for shelter. I have a wide board that I sometimes nail down between two electrical spools. They love it when that toy is up. Anything new is cause for a goat party so I change my toys out every now and again. Even moving them to a different spot works too.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

It sounds like we should all be taking WAY more video of their antics.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmmm, Apparently office chairs left on the patio are nice too....(spoiled rotten little bottle baby is EVERYWHERE!)


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

I love all of these ideas. The pictures and videos are priceless!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's what I've been using my agility equipment for lately&#8230;&#8230;
Expensive toys , but wow did they have fun on it , lol..
They'd surely wreck it if i keep letting them play on it , not good when your looking to sell the stuff , lol...:green grin:

https://vimeo.com/128904825


----------



## LuckyDuckFarm (May 26, 2015)

Empty cable spool. Had one in their pen for years, they love to play and jump on it. Our Toggenburg even sleeps on it when it's sunny out!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Spools are wonderful toys !


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

...mine also loves office chairs


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A few more "toys" 
Ive seen people put car , truck tires half way into the ground so they don't tip or move and goats LOVE them ! I really want to put a couple in their pens one day . Anything for my babies


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Our kids love our porch swing. It was super funny watching them trying to learn to jump onto it-- every time they thought they had their feet under them, it would swing, and they would fall off!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If you happen to have these items laying around on your property , they can make a
awesome toy


----------



## HollyM (Feb 2, 2015)

Do older goats like to play still? or is it really just the babies? we set up quite a construction of ramps and things so they can climb and be up high.. I see them use it - but not really playing... I'm pretty sure i have fat lazy goats haha!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HollyM said:


> Do older goats like to play still? or is it really just the babies? we set up quite a construction of ramps and things so they can climb and be up high.. I see them use it - but not really playing... I'm pretty sure i have fat lazy goats haha!


My older goats are just as nutty as the babies :ROFL:


----------

